# Good Vitamins go a long way!!



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys here is a list of vitamins and dosages that are very helpful with our condition.... I would focus more on the calcium, magnesium, and your B vitamins. I tried to make it as user friendly as possible. Hope it helps. 

The B vitamins are important for the nervous system. They have been found to stabilize the body's lactate levels, which are responsible for anxiety attacks.

Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) is particularly important. It is a known energizer that also exerts a calming effect.

Vitamin B-1 (thiamine) helps reduce anxiety and has a calming effect on the nerves.

Niacinamide (a form of Vitamin B-3) is important in the production of certain brain chemicals. In large doses, it has a calming effect.

Include pyridoxal-5-phosphate (P-5-P) if you lack the enzymes to convert vitamin B6 to its active form.

Calcium and magnesium are important to prevent nervous tension. They relax a tense and overwrought nervous system. Calcium is a natural tranquilizer. Magnesium helps relieve anxiety, tension, nervousness, muscular spasms, and ties. Take magnesium in combination with calcium. Take them before bed to improve sleep. Alcohol robs the body of magnesium, causing nervousness and irritability.

Vitamin C is necessary for proper functioning of adrenal glands and brain chemistry. In large doses, it can have a powerful tranquilizing effect and is known to decrease anxiety. Take the variety with bioflavonoids. It is very important for dealing with stress. (Consult a physician before you start any mega vitamin therapy.)

Potassium is essential for proper functioning of the adrenal glands.

Low levels of selenium have been found in people with anxiety disorder. It is a powerful antioxidant that protects the heart.

S-Adenosylmethionine (SAMe) is an important physiological agent involved in over 40 biochemical reactions in the body. Is a natural anti-depressant and has a calming effect.

GABA (gamma-aminobutyric acid) - This amino acid reportedly helps in anxiety.

Vitamin E helps transport oxygen to brain cells and protect them from free radical damage.

Zinc has a calming effect on the central nervous system.

Recommended Daily Dosages.....

Vitamin B complex, 50 mg one to three times daily

P-5-P, 100 mg

Extra vitamin B-1 (thiamine) - 50 mg 3 times daily, with meals.

Vitamin B-6 (pyridoxine) - 50 mg 3 times daily.

Niacinamide - 100 mg 3 times daily.
Caution- Do not substitute niacin for niacinamide. Niacin can be toxic in such high doses.

Vitamin C with Bioflavonoids - 5,000-10,000 mg daily, in divided doses.

Vitamin E - 400 IU or as directed in the label. Use d-alpha-tocopherol form.

Calcium - 2,000 mg daily

Magnesium - 500-1,000 mg daily

Potassium - 99 mg daily

Selenium - 100-200 mcg daily
Caution: If you are pregnant, do not exceed 40 mcg daily.

Zinc - 50-80 mg daily. Do not exceed a total of 100 mg daily from all supplements.

S-Adenosylmethionine (SAMe) - 400 mg twice daily. 
Caution: Do not use if you have manic-depressive disorder or take prescription anti-depressants.

GABA (gamma-aminobutyric acid)- 750 milligrams three times a day after meals.


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

GREAT POST!!!!

I'm taking all of them, and it's helping dramatically in all aspects of my life.

Let others know about these supplements.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks,

While the research is still hazy on how much vitamins taken in pill form can help us, they really can't do any harm and may really help us along the way.

I currently take a little vitamin cocktail each morning of a B complex, Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Calcium, Magnesium, and Omega 3.

Hard to tell what is working for you and what isn't when you are combining treatments - but i'm feeling pretty good right now so i'll keep at it.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

they should just make a supplement with all the nutrients a brain needs.
ive seen one called focust fast but i dont trust it since u cant buy it in stores just online.


----------



## dayna3214 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just bought a bunch of different vitamins and started taking them today. I was just wondering how long it takes for them to kick in or how long your recovery process was. Thanks!


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

matt210,

how much vitamin b complex are you taking a day???

and what about calcium and magnesium???


----------



## dayna3214 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm taking 100mg of B6 3 times a day and 1200 mg of calcium and 500 mg of magnesium in the morning and before bed. I also take 50mg of zinc.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

i thought you couldnt take more than 100mg a day???? i got some b6 tablets from the pharmacy and they were only 10mg each, so i asked the pharmacist if i could take like five of these a day , and he told me i should stick to the 10mg??? so im not sure what to do???


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

singer24 said:


> i thought you couldnt take more than 100mg a day???? i got some b6 tablets from the pharmacy and they were only 10mg each, so i asked the pharmacist if i could take like five of these a day , and he told me i should stick to the 10mg??? so im not sure what to do???


Sorry, I didn't see your original post. I take the following:

A B100 Complex: Which has 100mg of all the major B vitamins. I know 6 is included in this, not really sure what else.
500 mg of Vitamin C
5000 IU of Vitamin D
350 mg of Calcium
200 mg of Magneisum
3 tablets of Omega 3, unfortunately i dont have them handy to tell you how much is in each.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Which vitamin would help with brain fog the most?

I have trouble concentrating and having conversations, i take omega 3's already but i want to try some other stuff out?


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

hey optimus, i would recomend b vitamins and vitamin A, vitamin A help the lungs absorb oxegen, sometimes when we dont take in enough oxegen we get the brain fog, it is totally harmless to lack oxegen in fact you can live your whole life this way no problem, but it does sometimes cause DP because the brain is not getting he oxegen it needs. I am considering getting my nostrils fixed because i noticed my nose is always congested. sometimes the cure for DP is something simple lik that. check it out hope it helps.


----------



## narwhal22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

I take 2 solgar B complex tablets and one glutamine capsule a day. I have found this to be quite helpful. However, its not quite enough. So I will probably tweak it soon along the lines described in this post.

-----Narwhal


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the best thing would be to get these vitamins and stuff from actual food. I dont trust the synthetic versions. Or are there completely natural alternatives in pillform? I only take Omega3 and i dont think its "all natural" as i bought the capsules in the pharmacy not in the "health store" next door which has more natural stuff.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Inzom said:


> I think the best thing would be to get these vitamins and stuff from actual food. I dont trust the synthetic versions. Or are there completely natural alternatives in pillform? I only take Omega3 and i dont think its "all natural" as i bought the capsules in the pharmacy not in the "health store" next door which has more natural stuff.


Just wondering why you don't trust the 'synthetic' versions? It is certainly true that vitamins have been shown to be much more effective if obtained through food, but supplements are supplements. I doubt pharmaceutical companies would taint vitamin C with unnatural products. They tell you what is in there and what you see is what you get. I'd trust pharmaceutical companies over the hokey health stores that make fortunes off placebos and unproven cures under the guise of 'alternative medicine'.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol I never expected to see this
Ima buy me some orange juice for vitaminc.


----------



## Alex (Mar 9, 2009)

There's no difference between "synthetic" and "natural" vitamins, they're all the exact same substances. However, absorption (or bio-availability) is greater when ingesting food rather than pills. I've never understood people that think chemicals that come from plants are more healthy than their synthetic counterpart. Take Khat for example. A common weed/bush in East-Africa know for its stimulant effect (similar to amphetamines). The substance in this plant that generates the amphetamine-like effects is called Cathinone, this substance can either be ingested by chewing the leaves OR one could synthesize it from scratch in a laboratory. The end result is exactly the same product. This holds true for pretty much every chemical compound you can think of, a synthetic version is simply an identical copy of the naturally occurring version. The "natural" version is in no way healthier or better then the synthetic version.

So in conclusion, it doesn't really matter where you get your vitamins from, but eating a balanced diet should provide you with enough to not have to chug down pills (of course, there are people with malabsorption diseases that need mega-doses to reach "normal" levels").

Omega-3 is a different chapter altogether though, I definitely advocate daily consumption of omega-3 supplements, not only does it reduce the risk of cardiovascular disease, but it also improves memory and ability to concentrate (in most people). Of course, instead of swallowing those giant capsules every day you could just try eating any kind of fat fish 3-4 times a week (salmon for example).

<- Quit an 8-year daily nicotine habit 3 days ago, so ze brain might not be completely with it today, apologies in advance for rudeness/factual errors.

Cheerio.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Alex said:


> There's no difference between "synthetic" and "natural" vitamins, they're all the exact same substances. However, absorption (or bio-availability) is greater when ingesting food rather than pills. I've never understood people that think chemicals that come from plants are more healthy than their synthetic counterpart. Take Khat for example. A common weed/bush in East-Africa know for its stimulant effect (similar to amphetamines). The substance in this plant that generates the amphetamine-like effects is called Cathinone, this substance can either be ingested by chewing the leaves OR one could synthesize it from scratch in a laboratory. The end result is exactly the same product. This holds true for pretty much every chemical compound you can think of, a synthetic version is simply an identical copy of the naturally occurring version. The "natural" version is in no way healthier or better then the synthetic version.
> 
> So in conclusion, it doesn't really matter where you get your vitamins from, but eating a balanced diet should provide you with enough to not have to chug down pills (of course, there are people with malabsorption diseases that need mega-doses to reach "normal" levels").
> 
> ...


Good post, i completely agree.

And congrats/good luck on the quitting the nicotine!


----------



## pendered212121 (Mar 22, 2009)

i am new i live in england and think i may suffer from this as i have nearly all the systoms

what would be a good vitamin complex to take.
i am married with 3 kids and a university degree to study at

thxs kym


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

Which of these vitamins are bad for benzo withdrawal. I've been using your list, and it's helped, but I'm going through benzo withdrawal, and probably too many b vitamins are a little too much energizing, right?

Brian


----------



## schmoe5 (Aug 12, 2004)

I would think that B12 and fish oil would be on the list.

Also, I've read that the exceeding level of B6 for toxicity can cause deadening of certain nerves; causing a feeling of disembodiment and high doses of pyridoxine over long periods of time may result in painful neurological symptoms known as sensory neuropathy. Not good.

I hope everyone does their research before taking vitamins as they can be harmful like anything else. Be careful everyone.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I just took a fish oil pill today...Im gonna start taking them again.
Hopefully will help me focus more like last time i took them.


----------



## Fang21 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to help, I really apprciate it.


----------



## allan101 (Nov 6, 2009)

HI Guys,
Good or bad complexions are inherited, but even bad complexions can be helped. Have you ever stopped and thought about how acne sufferers usually get some relief in the summer? Wonder why? Mysteriously, when the orchards and gardens bestow their abundance, we eat more fruit and get more of the sun and it's vitamin D. Our skin becomes clearer and more vibrant. With winter, however, the agony returns, coupled with stress and menstrual cycles. Why did mothers of the old days give their acne-plagued children cod liver oil? It is full of vitamins A and D. Vitamin A in capsules can be rubbed right onto blemishes for over night results for many. However most dermatologists today will incorporate sunbaths and vitamin A; it is vitamin A's job to keep all tissues of the body healthy.


----------

